# High-Altitude smoker



## colorado jimbo (Nov 11, 2015)

My name is Jim from Eaton, Colorado, somewhat retired, and novice smoker. I've been a commercial contractor, and just moved to a patio home.I just bought a new MES40 and am looking forward to trying various recipes of all types. Looks like a great place to gain info. for those of us with limited experience. Hope to learn a lot!!


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome to the site Jim.  There are a lot of MES owners on the site and I am sure that there is a lot of info specific to them around.

There are lots of helpful folks and smoking inspiration available here.


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome to SMF Jim,

Here's a couple of (but not the only) indexes to get your mind going.

Happy Smoking!

*Bear's Step-By-Step Index*

*Gary's Smokes and Information All In One Place*

*DirtSailor's Mega Mother of all Cooking Links Index*


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Jimbo!!

I only have a few minutes right now, but just off the top of my head:

Since you just bought an MES 40, I'm sure you'll end up getting an Amazing smoker (Smoke generator) to add to your Smoking Tools. Since Eaton is almost at 5,000 Feet, I would recommend you get an Amazing Tube Smoker, instead of the 5 X 8 AMNPS.

Link:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS

Bear


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome to the SMF family, Jim!!!

I'm a 5K' smoker as well. No watt-burners in my arsenal, but I can tell you that elevation changes do matter with certain foods, or specific recipes, regarding cooking time and chamber temps. If you learned something at lower elevation, expect to run higher temps for the same results when you go up hill, and of course the reverse for the opposite. If you boil-check your thermometers and probes, elevation changes the barometric pressure, and the resulting boiling-point of water.

Here's a handy reference for thermometer verification checks:

Boiling Point / Atmospheric Pressure / Altitude

Enjoy your time on the forum!!!

Eric


----------



## colorado jimbo (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Eric, I'll take all the help I can get!! I have done a few briskets & some brined fish over the past few years. Anxious to get better & try some new things Recently semi-retired & have more time for fun things! Old construction bum so a little rough around the edges but not to old to learn!!(I hope)


----------



## gary s (Nov 15, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a cloudy, rainy and cool day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. *

*Gary*


----------

